# Bet Streaks - App



## betstreaks (Aug 1, 2015)

When you want to bet, you generally need valuable statistics. Bet Streaks produces one of the most valuable information for bettors. 
In our application, you can discover continuing betting streaks of teams and decide your choice easily.
* Teams listed from all popular and active tournaments.
* Most played game types presented.
* See the best teams with descending order by selecting "All" from tournament selection.
* Go to team detail by clicking on team name and find longest streaks of the selected team with active season fixture.







https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.datumsmith.android.bs&hl=en


----------

